# New Arrival: Beijing ZhuFeng



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been looking at this watch for a long time. Or should I say at the movement. From the moment I saw it on this forum, I knew I wanted one. But this is not a watch one can buy on any corner in Europe, so it took some looking around, saving up, and finally I ordered it, via TaoBao: the Beijing Everest. After two weeks finally the doorbel rang and the Postman delivered a big box. In it was another box:










and inside a beautiful watch:









The watch is at 39mm a nice dresswatch, and only 10,5 mm thick.










Thanks to the rounded shape of the case, it even looks thinner than it already is.



















It came with a croco leather strap (black unfortunately, I will probably replace it with brown) and a nice butterfly deployment clasp signed with the B logo:










And the back shows the gorgeous SB18 movement. This is what I love most.




























Some more pictures, because it's such a nice watch ;-)


















I'm one happy guy!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow I've never seen a Chinese movement like that before. It looks very Swiss in the quality of the finish, even the sharp edges of the blue screws. Do you mind me asking what the price of this watch was?


----------



## cyberarmy (Dec 29, 2009)

gadgetfreak said:


> Wow I've never seen a Chinese movement like that before. It looks very Swiss in the quality of the finish, even the sharp edges of the blue screws. Do you mind me asking what the price of this watch was?


It's actually very German in the looks. with the 3 quarter plate.

I also want one of this, and the price should be around RMB￥1800 (RRP).

Martin, is your Zhufeng one of those assmbled with 3rd gen SB18 movement?


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like that movement as well, but at the moment I'm still a bit wary of buying off of Taobao. I really should look into it more, this one is really incredible! Loving the screwed chatons :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Martin: Serious congratulations on an elegant watch with a stunning movement--and, as usual, your photos do the watch fine justice! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow! That is so clean and refined! It is almost hard to find the right words. It is very simple and clean. My dad who was an artist, always said the mark of a good artist is the ability to know when your artwork is done. That is so clean and elegant they knew when to stop. Very very nice indeed.


----------



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulation Martin!!! Simple and elegant design, I especially like the small second and the logo looks amazing. It completed Swiss made watch.

Cheer! ;-)


----------



## testdig (Nov 24, 2009)

+1, GO style.

If the index is line instead of point/ peral, I have to sell something to buy it.



cyberarmy said:


> It's actually very German in the looks. with the 3 quarter plate.
> 
> I also want one of this, and the price should be around RMB￥1800 (RRP).
> 
> Martin, is your Zhufeng one of those assmbled with 3rd gen SB18 movement?


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Very clean and sophisticated watch for a very good price!

Once you have put it on a brown strap take some pictures and upload them! I am sure the watch will look even better


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Can you tell us more about the movement etc the accuracy, power reserve, beat rate

Thanks ,

Vincent


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

gadgetfreak said:


> Wow I've never seen a Chinese movement like that before. It looks very Swiss in the quality of the finish, even the sharp edges of the blue screws. Do you mind me asking what the price of this watch was?


The Retail price is RMB1800, but you can find then on TaoBao for RMB1200.
I used an agent to get mine, so I spend about $250 on this one, including fees and shipping. Which is of course extremely cheap for a watch of this caliber.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

gadgetfreak said:


> Can you tell us more about the movement etc the accuracy, power reserve, beat rate
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Vincent


Don't know yet about accuracy and power reserve, but by listening to it, I would say it's a 21600 bpm movement. And it hacks, too!
I have synched it with a radiocontrolled clock, and gave it a full wind this morning, so we no more in a few days...

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

cyberarmy said:


> It's actually very German in the looks. with the 3 quarter plate.
> 
> I also want one of this, and the price should be around RMB￥1800 (RRP).
> 
> Martin, is your Zhufeng one of those assmbled with 3rd gen SB18 movement?


When I look at the same model on the Beijing Site, it says it has a SB18-3. So I guess it has. I don't know what the differences are with the older models?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## sf15 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice watch and photos! :-! I've never been fond of the Beijing style, but this one has real character including the watch box. What's the lug width (20mm?) and lug-lug distance (45mm?)? Can you provide the URL? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cyberarmy (Dec 29, 2009)

Martin_B said:


> When I look at the same model on the Beijing Site, it says it has a SB18-3. So I guess it has. I don't know what the differences are with the older models?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


There are some problems with the movements and in the 3rd gen all of the known problems had been taken care of.


----------



## Danb (Nov 12, 2009)

Very very Nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Don't know yet about accuracy and power reserve, but by listening to it, I would say it's a 21600 bpm movement. And it hacks, too!
> I have synched it with a radiocontrolled clock, and gave it a full wind this morning, so we no more in a few days...
> 
> Regards,
> ...


After about 24 hours, +1,5 sec now.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

That's incredible accuracy! :-!


Martin_B said:


> After about 24 hours, +1,5 sec now.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


----------



## Bilhana (Oct 27, 2007)

Martin_B said:


> ...I used an agent to get mine,...


I really love this watch!! And,... your agent work for others? For me, for exemple... I never have buy a watch trough one agent, how works?


----------



## Abbazz (May 12, 2009)

A truly superb watch, Martin, Congratulations!

Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Bilhana said:


> I really love this watch!! And,... your agent work for others? For me, for exemple... I never have buy a watch trough one agent, how works?


They work for everyone who wants to spend money 
Check http://www.taobaonow.com it's all explained there

Regards,

Martin


----------



## iliuqi (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought one last year. The movement was SB18-2 then. Sadly, I had no luck with this watch, it stopped a few days after I got it. 
Anyway, it looks very elegant.
Another one is Beihai. I like it better.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

iliuqi said:


> I bought one last year. The movement was SB18-2 then. Sadly, I had no luck with this watch, it stopped a few days after I got it.
> Anyway, it looks very elegant.
> Another one is Beihai. I like it better.


Fortunately, mine still runs fine, and very accurate.
I also like that one better, but at twice the price :think: Price aside, I could only find the Everest on TaoBao, and not this one.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

I noticed the photo was taking a long time to open so I uploaded it to WUS in case the website/URL ever goes away. :-!










cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

iliuqi said:


> I bought one last year. The movement was SB18-2 then. Sadly, I had no luck with this watch, it stopped a few days after I got it.
> ...


Did you send it back for repair/replacement?


----------



## iliuqi (Jun 6, 2010)

Alpha-Getty said:


> Did you send it back for repair/replacement?


Of course I did. The factory considered this as an important issue and repaired it. I am satisfied with the service.


----------



## iliuqi (Jun 6, 2010)

Martin_B said:


> Fortunately, mine still runs fine, and very accurate.
> I also like that one better, but at twice the price :think: Price aside, I could only find the Everest on TaoBao, and not this one.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


The Beihai(北海) is a limited edition, totally 2008 pieces. I guess there are not many left, so you couldn't find it on taobao. You can contact Beijing watch factory directly if interested, the price is 20% off.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful watch. Great price, too.

Sapphire front and back?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> Wow, what a beautiful watch. Great price, too.
> 
> Sapphire front and back?


Actually, I don't know :-d
I think they are sapphire, but I'll have to test.

And because a thread needs lots of pics, some macro's of the movement:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## iliuqi (Jun 6, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> Wow, what a beautiful watch. Great price, too.
> 
> Sapphire front and back?


Sapphire front only


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

iliuqi said:


> Of course I did. The factory considered this as an important issue and repaired it. I am satisfied with the service.


That's good news for prospective buyers :-!


----------



## jenswer (May 4, 2009)

I have ordered the BeiHai from the factory through Taobonow. Im expecting it to arrive in a few weeks. Ill post pics as soon as it arrives;-)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

These photos are wonderful, especially the movement. It reminds me a bit of A Lange & Sohne's movements.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a reliable Taobao seller I can obtain the Beijing ZhuFeng from? I've tried contacting Beijing Watch Company directly, but they haven't yet replied, and there's also no pricing information on their English website... perhaps it is out of stock?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I used this one: http://shop33710898.taobao.com/ and I got my watch, so I assume it's reliable ;-)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

How could I've missed this thread ? :-x

Fantastic watch, Martin !!!!

Beautiful pics as usual, and I love the thin case, beautiful dial & of course this magnificent manual movement |> |> |>


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks a good tic-tac watch


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Martin_B said:


> I used this one: http://shop33710898.taobao.com/ and I got my watch, so I assume it's reliable ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin. Unfortunately, the prices seem to have gone up quite a bit since when you purchased it. The TaoBao retailers are now asking 1640 RMB instead of the 1200 RMB you paid. Maybe I should wait to hear from Beijing Watch company if the RRP is 1800 RMB, and they're willing to offer about a 20% discount.


----------



## nagyg (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a very interesting watch. The style and the Everest name is really like me.

Which the long-term experiences with it?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Still one of my favorites!
Runs like a charm.










Regards,

Martin


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanted to mention that I emailed John Liao of good-stuffs.com, and he said the Beijing Zhufeng is nearing the end of the current production run, and it might be best to wait for the new production run, as there appears to be some QC issues with the remaining stock from the current run. He mentions that the new batch should be available soon, and estimates that he'll be able to offer it for $305, inclusive of shipping to the US.

This seems like a good deal, as the Beijing Zhufeng goes for about 1600 RMB on Taobao at the moment, and if you use a Taobao agent like Taobaonow, then it comes up to about $308 before even adding shipping costs, and you have the benefit of being able to pay John Liao with Paypal, and dealing with him directly should there be any issues with the watch.


----------



## emisnh091 (Apr 3, 2011)

mleok said:


> I wanted to mention that I emailed John Liao of good-stuffs.com, and he said the Beijing Zhufeng is nearing the end of the current production run, and it might be best to wait for the new production run, as there appears to be some QC issues with the remaining stock from the current run. He mentions that the new batch should be available soon, and estimates that he'll be able to offer it for $305, inclusive of shipping to the US.
> 
> This seems like a good deal, as the Beijing Zhufeng goes for about 1600 RMB on Taobao at the moment, and if you use a Taobao agent like Taobaonow, then it comes up to about $308 before even adding shipping costs, and you have the benefit of being able to pay John Liao with Paypal, and dealing with him directly should there be any issues with the watch.


Interesting! I have had my eyes on that watch for a long time now and I plan to buy it for myself as a graduation gift. How do one get updates about this new patch and when it's available?

Emil


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

emisnh091 said:


> Interesting! I have had my eyes on that watch for a long time now and I plan to buy it for myself as a graduation gift. How do one get updates about this new patch and when it's available?
> 
> Emil


I'll post an update when I hear from John about the new batch.


----------



## rlarsen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

That's great, I've been asking John a few questions about Sea Gulls and he responds promptly and politely, I will definitely be getting one of these from him when he gets the new batch. It would be 3 times the price in a Swiss or even boutique brand.


----------



## emisnh091 (Apr 3, 2011)

mleok said:


> I'll post an update when I hear from John about the new batch.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

All text and no Pics???
Let me add some ;-)




































Regards,

Martin


----------



## emisnh091 (Apr 3, 2011)

I love those photos and that watch!


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a beautiful movement. Does anyone know if any watches except the two listed in this thread use this movement? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

aron said:


> That is a beautiful movement. Does anyone know if any watches except the two listed in this thread use this movement?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


Kemmner use it sometimes 








Kemmner kleine Flieger Ref. 164/183 | eBay


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

never knew that one used this movement.


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Sharp looking watch!!!


----------



## ZeblodS (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

Here is mine, received 2 weeks ago.

First, the box, but not the same as Martin...

















The watch dial, white enamel dial with electroplating platinum hands, markers, numbers and Tiananmen logo. A beauty!

































And the soft alligator bands

















On my desk

























The butterfly deployment clasp

















But mine did not have the "b" engraving...









The back with SB18 movement :
- Geneva stripes plate decoration
- Spotted internal movement decoration
- Screwed gold chatons with red ruby jewels
- Swan neck adjuster
- Gold engraving

































On my wrist

















The case is really thin, but the shape of the case make it much thinner on the wrist









I'm more than happy, this watch is amazing!


----------



## ZeblodS (Jul 25, 2012)

The more I look at my Everest, the more I think it is a mix between Swiss and German watches :

_IWC Portuguese_ for the dial and the hands









_Nomos_ for the small second and the lugs









_A. Lange and Söhne_ for the movement decoration









The only thing I can't really find the source of inspiration is the case...

What do you think about that ?


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks great, one day I'll have to get me one of these!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm torn between the Zhufeng and the Beihai. The price difference is $300 vs. $500.









(borrowed photo)


----------



## ZeblodS (Jul 25, 2012)

Both are really beautiful, they both use the same movement, but they don't have the same style at all.

The Beihai has a typically Chinese style, and the Zhufeng has more an European style.

Well, it's up to you, pick the one you enjoy the most !


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine just arrived. While the case and the dial look great, the back on mine is a bit disappointing. It looks like somebody dragged a tool across the striped finish in several locations. I've been scrutinizing the photos other owners posted here, but I can't find anything similar, not even hints of it. I think I'm going to contact the seller.
Here is a picture; I think the marks/scuffs show up quite well, unfortunately. The one above the 'E' in 'Jewels' is visible with the naked eye in any lighting (i.e. not just under a particular angle), and the parallel streaks down from the 'M' and 'A' in "Made' are also quite obvious. Or what do you guys think?







Another pic, with lighting at 90º to the previous, to show it's not just a lighting effect:







This one also shows the scuffs in other areas, for example between the balance and 'China'.

It's a bit disappointing.

On the positive side, I'm surprised with the picture quality from my Nexus S (with 5X clip-on lens as el cheapo macro)!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Jun Liao answered quickly, as usual, and has agreed to swap the watch if I ship it back to China. I think I'll do that. If the scratches were only visible under magnification I might have decided to keep it, but they are just too obvious.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with you, I'd ship it back too.
The movement is such a beauty, it should not be sratched!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Update: the Zhufeng with the scratched movement arrived back in Shanghai, but according to Jun Liao now the supply is down to two that are even worse than the one I shipped back, and I would have to wait for the next batch. Debating my options.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

LCheapo said:


> Update: the Zhufeng with the scratched movement arrived back in Shanghai, but according to Jun Liao now the supply is down to two that are even worse than the one I shipped back, and I would have to wait for the next batch. Debating my options.


According to my contact at Beijing Factory there are still more than enough Zhufeng and Beihai available. If you'd like I can enquire for you if you give me details.

Without wishing to impugn his integrity, is it possible that Jun is selling factory seconds? The Beijing watches I have seen are all top-notch and they have a keen pride in their work above other Chinese watchmakers. There is also no huge supply issue with the watches unless we're talking about the tourbillons or the enamel dials which are built to order.


----------



## Perseus333 (Jun 5, 2012)

LCheapo said:


> Update: the Zhufeng with the scratched movement arrived back in Shanghai, but according to Jun Liao now the supply is down to two that are even worse than the one I shipped back, and I would have to wait for the next batch. Debating my options.


Why not consider getting the beihai? Granted its only $200 more, the overall finish on the beihai is also much better IMO. The beihei I got from Jun is in pristine condition and the movement/dial/hands finishing are spectacular.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

I looked at both of them again on the factory web site. I actually like the Zhufeng dial, hands, lugs and crown better. The movement finish is supposed to be the same, isn't it? The rest of the Zhufeng (except for the movement) actually looked nice; I didn't see any flaws on the dial, hands or case. 
The Zhufeng also still shows as 'in stock' on Jun's 'good-stuffs' web site. Not sure what to make of that.

I wish these things (ordering watches from China) would be more straightforward. 
I certainly have had experiences with companies not delivering what I ordered in my professional life, but that has been the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

My replacement watch arrived and looks to be in good shape. No scratches that I can see. The machined stripes look certainly better (less coarse) than the Sea-Gull variety. Under the right angle they even seem to produce some interference colors, so they must be quite evenly done. There might be a slight whitish haze on the plate in one small spot, like after cleaning something with alcohol. I think I'll stop scrutinizing it for now... The applied numerals look very nicely done, all very evenly set above the dial. Not even a hint of a fingerprint there, nor on the hands nor the tienanmen symbol.

It just would have been nicer if it had arrived like this the first time around. I'm still a bit miffed that somebody would ship out an item like that.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine is currently running about 15 s/day fast, but slowing down; power reserve is 53 hours.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Good to hear everything worked out :-!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Martin_B said:


> Good to hear everything worked out :-!


I'm happy with it. Once it has run in a bit, which shouldn't take more than a few days, I'll try to open and regulate it using that fancy swan neck.

Of course once the back is off it would be tempting to check at the same time whether those screwed chatons are real, or whether the jewels are sitting directly in the plate. But maybe somebody else should do this test...

Added info: Thickness is 10.4mm (to center of domed glass), weight with strap is 54 gram.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

*Timing the Zhufeng*


position Zhufengdial up11dial down11crown down11crown left28crown up27crown right15on wrist10

The three most important positions agree very well, but it's a bit disappointing that the other vertical positions are so far off. Hard to say whether it's a design or adjustment choice (e.g. in spring attachment and balance poising, if I understand correctly what I heard on the internet...), or just an accident. Compared to some of the watches in this high end timing test it's actually not so bad. ;-)

Has anybody else timed their Zhufeng? These numbers were all obtained by winding the watch once daily, comparing it to The Official NIST US Time Widget and keeping it in the same position for at least nine hours.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Timing the Zhufeng*

I only timed it on the wrist for a couple of days. It was +1,5 sec per 24 hours.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## shawn977 (May 28, 2011)

this Everest watch looks so good (thanks to your photo!) and I decided to make a earlier Christmas gift myself


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Timing the Zhufeng*

My Beijing Beihai has the following rate and beat error after a full wind, measured on a Timegrapher.

Dial up +12sec/day 0.2ms
Dial down +20sec/day 0.1ms
Crown up +11sec/day 0.2ms
Crown left +23sec/day 0.0ms
Crown down +15sec/day 0.0ms
Crown right +1sec/day 0.4ms


----------



## zhang (Oct 2, 2012)

Could you please to help me to have the website you bought this beloved watch?


----------



## LE|37 (Jun 5, 2012)

can be purchased from good-stuffs.com
I'm thinking about getting this one or the Beihai


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

LE|37 said:


> can be purchased from good-stuffs.com
> I'm thinking about getting this one or the Beihai


I noticed that ZhuFeng or Everest is currently unavailable there


----------



## shawn977 (May 28, 2011)

bought mine from good-stuffs.com, John mentioned in email that he has ordered more watches so ZhuFeng could be back in menu


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Will someone bump this thread when the Zhufeng is back in stock?

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Will someone bump this thread when the Zhufeng is back in stock?
> 
> Ric


Yes, I would be VERY interested to :-!


----------



## shawn977 (May 28, 2011)

ZhuFeng is available now:
New Mount Everest Beijing Zhufeng hand-winding mechanical watch SB18


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Please tell me that's an accidental zero.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Please tell me that's an accidental zero.


That usually means he's out of stock, again. Shall check Ebay and see if it's still posted there... (edited) whoops, it's not. So it's Taobaonow for you my lad.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

O_O it was merely in stock for *24h* !!!

I think there might have been _a few_ orders.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, out of stock again already??

Anyone who wants to buy mine when it arrives, I'll sell for $510--enough to buy a Beihai and pay off Ric for our bet that I won't buy a Beihai in the next two years. :-D


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I should charge a commission for introducing this watch outside China ;-)


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Do we know why good-stuffs no longer stock this delicious watch? Or has it continued to come in and out of stock since this thread? 

Also: do we know of recommondation for a watch dealer in Chongqing?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Do we know why good-stuffs no longer stock this delicious watch? Or has it continued to come in and out of stock since this thread?
> 
> Also: do we know of recommondation for a watch dealer in Chongqing?


Best thing to do is to email good-stuffs (Jun Liao) to see if he can source one for you. He's amazingly helpful, so if one's available somewhere he'll find it.

Ric


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Good day everyone. Sorry for reviving an old thread, I was looking to add a Chinese watch in my collection and just found this beautiful watch. The last post on this thread was still 2013. I hope it is still or maybe already available these days? 

I saw a nice watch on some of the threads but I really prefer the look of the no date rather than the version with a date which I saw somewhere...

Thank you in advance and have a great day ahead.


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

You will have a hard time finding one! they are very rare now, maybe you can find a second hand one, but even second hand it will be difficult.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

This might be of interest - BJWAF has a new website: https://en.beijingwatch.com/index


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Good day sir ninzeo. That's a gorgeous timepiece. Very simple & elegant. Is this watch available at present day?

Thank you very much.


----------

